# Problems with the board?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Edit function won't work, and can't post a photo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I am having issues with likes.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Same here


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Same here. 
Sure wish someone would fix this!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Same here. 
Sure wish someone would fix this!


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We call for help....and we hear crickets..

Well, usually we hear from Cricket.....

I'll bet @Denton scared her again. She's a fragile soul, and he's ...well...Denton.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We call for help....and we hear crickets..

Well, usually we hear from Cricket.....

I'll bet @Denton scared her again. She's a fragile soul, and he's ...well...Denton.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She’s on vacation. Out in the sticks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

She’s on vacation. Out in the sticks.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I find it ironic that as you complain it also begins to double post. Or is this a joke sorry I might be a little slow...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No joke.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is the site, after I hit post I open the tab new and close out the one I posted on.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Opie6 hacked the place.

Funny when we smoked him at OTP shortly after we got slammed with a adware virus.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah no edit. Anyway last year when we smoked him we got hit with the adware shortly after. Strange eh!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Denton, I tried...


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cant like anybodys post either.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Never mind,the board is sure slow also.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I could not post a picture yesterday. I thought it was just me.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

I tried to reply with quote and it just sat there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Like button wont work.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

preppermyA said:


> I tried to reply with quote and it just sat there.


This is a reply with quote test.


----------



## preppermyA (Aug 19, 2017)

Still won't work.
See y'all tomorrow.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

HAWG, I guess this "making your life Hell!!!" ...LOL...maybe to someone like Opie6 it is but really just a minor annoyance...

Good Job Opie-6...that'll teach us, and make us liberals like you.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We have to just make sure of what we want to say, and make sure our spelling is corrrrrect the first tyme......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Mebbe the forum's server got hit with an EMP............. (Smileys aren't working either)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I feel violated. I'm suing Prepperforums for electronic harassment. I will be by shortly to collect my settlement.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

at least it finally let me log in, couldnt all week, havent tried other things yet, just wanted to post this quickly while still here, best to all, stay safe


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

No likes, no quotes, major differences in font sizes between posts in same thread


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I feel violated. I'm suing Prepperforums for electronic harassment. I will be by shortly to collect my settlement.


What do you mean quotes don't work...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I feel violated. I'm suing Prepperforums for electronic harassment. I will be by shortly to collect my settlement.


What do you mean quotes don't work...


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

And if you want to collect damages, you can take it out of my paycheck.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Somebody do a software update lately?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Somebody needs to get a bigger hammer and whup the server a couple of times.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys have Cricket call me immediately! I want to know who authorized this UNAUTHORIZED time off request? It damn sure did not come across my desk. :devil:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

no likey,no quotey


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I can like for you! Well it says I can


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

AquaHull said:


> no likey,no quotey


Bam I can do this to!


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

And this! I must be like a form supreme overlord undercover mod!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Did it ever dawn on you guys that TEOTWAWKI has come, and the preppers in the know have left?

...I know a guy with lots of MREs, I'll trade some for gold or ammunition...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@maine rm, It's not you whose slow, it's the forum. Here's hoping we don't crash!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I am still having trouble, with it, have temporarily worked around a couple of problems.

AOL is having problems also, I wonder if they are related?

At first last night I thought it was my computer, seeing both were effected at the same time.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Annie said:


> @maine rm, It's not you whose slow, it's the forum. Here's hoping we don't crash!


This may be the nicest thing I've ever read on this form!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Still can’t give like or quotes, different font for quick reply, what happened.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Can’t edit post also.....


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Can’t edit post also.....also have to wait 30 seconds to do multiple posts, never encountered that before.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Can somebody please call a plumber?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Done did. Sit tight and let's see if they can clean the pipes.

It isn't just this board, I noticed. Taurusarmed is also acting up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Done did. Sit tight and let's see if they can clean the pipes.

It isn't just this board, I noticed. Taurusarmed is also acting up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Well this thread answers a question that I had, I can't edit a post. So, that is my problem.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As I said other sites are having problems, could not sign in to AOL either, plus other site screw ups.

Watch, I will post this without doubling, figured that one out.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

You guys can avoid the double posts by hitting submit and then just hit your refresh button on your browser. The "like" button will also work the same way. I also can get the quote to work by double tapping the quote button.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

See, I told you, me, an computer ignorant person.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> You guys can avoid the double posts by hitting submit and then just hit your refresh button on your browser. The "like" button will also work the same way. I also can get the quote to work by double tapping the quote button.


Well, how about that? Good figuring, Hawg!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Right-clicking the Edit or Reply With Quote buttons, and opening them in a new tab also works.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's the deep state! Run for it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The hell? Back it up from the last upgrade! The latest ain't working!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone is on this mess?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

@Cricket is going to be pissed at you guys for screwing this all up while she was away.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

@Cricket is going to be pissed at you guys for screwing this all up while she was away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> @Cricket is going to be pissed at you guys for screwing this all up while she was away.


Cricket is gonna be pissed? She has no idea of the mob she will be facing when she returns.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would like to report that the board is no longer double posting. Still can't post pics.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would like to report that we are into day 3 and still having issues. I see an admin is logged in, but is this waiting on Cricket to get back from vacation or is a competent IT person tasked with this issue?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I would like to report that we are into day 3 and still having issues. I see an admin is logged in, but is this waiting on Cricket to get back from vacation or is a competent IT person tasked with this issue?


They are working on it. Software issue.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

The glitch in the forum is making post anti trump stuff!! Help!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> The glitch in the forum is making post anti trump stuff!! Help!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope. That's the Liberal in you. We may have to do an exorcism to release the demons.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> The glitch in the forum is making post anti trump stuff!! Help!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk





Sasquatch said:


> Nope. That's the Liberal in you. We may have to do an exorcism to release the demons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Just lay back and be still .... you wont feel a thing, my Lovely.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Nope. That's the Liberal in you. We may have to do an exorcism to release the demons.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 I'm a registered Republican... so take that you hairy beast!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Mish said:


> I'm a registered Republican... so take that you hairy beast!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yeah and some of us (let's see if this edit will hold together) self identify as cantaloupe. Just because it says something on the label doesn't mean that's what you get inside.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Things seem to be good, now.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

mish said:


> i'm a registered republican... So take that you hairy beast!
> 
> Sent from my sm-n950u using tapatalk


rino!!!!!!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see someone picked up all the broken beer bottles and righted the stools.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Things seem to be good, now.


It was not just our board here, but others as well, such a TaurusArmed, and MarlinOwners.

The tech people worked hard, found the problem, and found the solution.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Can y'all verify for me (after clearing your cache, if needed) that the issues are resolved?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Can y'all verify for me (after clearing your cache, if needed) that the issues are resolved?


I'm not having problems, anymore. Didn't have to clear the cache. Good thing, as I don't know how to do that with the Chrome book.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Can y'all verify for me (after clearing your cache, if needed) that the issues are resolved?


Quote good to go.

Like button good to go.

Edit button good to go.

Operator6 round two yup good to go. :vs_lol:

Edit again- did not clear cache.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Can y'all verify for me (after clearing your cache, if needed) that the issues are resolved?


I was able to upload a GIF and edit text, and so far there are no problems for me. For a spell there, I could not do a thing on PF, and have it work right. Thanks for the fix.:vs_wave:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm good with no clean up ...... but YOU Missy, have some splainin' to do, huh? Or ...... at least some pictures to post. :vs_wave:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Can y'all verify for me (after clearing your cache, if needed) that the issues are resolved?


Everything (main site) on laptop works; nothing on the site's 'Enhanced Mobile Version' for phone works, whether logged in or not. Logged in there's more features but those that do work are jumpy/buggy. I don't use the 'Tap a talk' app.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> I'm good with no clean up ...... but YOU Missy, have some splainin' to do, huh? Or ...... at least some pictures to post. :vs_wave:


I was camping last week.

When I get caught up, I will post some pictures.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Testing from enhanced mobile view.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Upload image test from mobile view.


----------

